

1846: The Year We Hit Peak Sperm Whale Oil - mike_esspe
http://io9.com/5930414/1846-the-year-we-hit-peak-sperm-whale-oil

======
27182818284
Amory Lovins talks about this in his old TED talk circa 2007

[http://www.ted.com/talks/amory_lovins_on_winning_the_oil_end...](http://www.ted.com/talks/amory_lovins_on_winning_the_oil_endgame.html)

including his great line, about the whales partly being saved by profit-
maximizing capitalists who were looking for something better than whale oil.

